#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Autocad Civil 3D - Δευτέρα 31/1

## Dimitris80

Ξεκινάει τη Δευτέρα 31/1 στο Κέντρο *Cadlab* εντατικό σεμινάριο (1 μήνας διάρκεια) στο *Autocad Civil 3D* με απογευματινά μαθήματα και κόστος 500. όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να δηλώσει συμμετοχή στο 210- 8823020

----------

